# Felt S22 Owners...



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

What headset do you have, I'm doing a build up, and of course, it needs some special headset or something.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Gregpape23 said:


> What headset do you have, I'm doing a build up, and of course, it needs some special headset or something.


Nothing too crazy here, standard Cane Creek 1" IS2A headset. Felt has used the same model for years. The dealer you purchased the frame from should be able to help, or your closest Felt retailer.

Regards,
-SD


----------



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

I bought the frame on ebay. 
But Is this right?? https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=12437&category=103
Thanks!!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Gregpape23 said:


> I bought the frame on ebay.
> But Is this right?? https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=12437&category=103
> Thanks!!


that'll do.


----------

